# Need help with 1980 Gamefisher 7.5 Please.



## Meels_On_Reels (Jun 8, 2009)

Hello everyone. I am having a awful time with this motor. I bought it a few weeks back and it did start but was really rough & took more pulls than I could count to get going. It looked like it was in slightly better than average condition but had probably just sat for awhile. I like to get my hands dirty so I dug in to try and "freshin" it up a bit. I did not realize when I bought it that it was hard to get some parts for. 
Anywho, I replaced the coil, points, condenser, spark plug, and rebuilt the carb. Now I cannot get a spark to save my life. I ordered a service manual and torn it all back down and did it all by the book (several times) & still nada. I have triple checked evrything (more like 8-9 times) and it all looks good. Here is what I know:

Points are new and clean
Points open on high side of breaker cam
Points are gapped to .020
Resistance through Coil checks out like new
Condenser is new
Plug has propper gap but even using spark tester with a small gap still nothin
All wiring is good, tight, and in the right locations
Flywheel magnets are strong

I am at a loss and racked my brain until I broke down & bought an older 9.5hp Johnson just so I could hit the water & fish. I have other parts (lower end seals and impeller etc.) that are just sitting in the box. No reason to go any further until the engine fires and I can adjust the carb and make sure the top end is good to go.

I was going to take it in to a repair shop but I only found one of three that would even look at it and he told me he was backed up for four weeks. Besides that I don't wanna get raked over the coals on labor charges. I cant just give up on this one or trust me the garbage man would be haulin it away tomorrow. I have already invested heavily into this outboard and cannot figure for the life of me what the issue is. So who has some useful & helpful advice? This has to be a simple problem I am over looking. If I can't get it going does anyone know of someone in the Columbus area that might be able to get her fired up for a fair price? Thanks for your time.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

have you checked the primer bulb? my 9.9 gamefisher wasnt starting and it turns out its all rotted on the inside and it wont prime fuel into the carb, im still looking for the part and cant find anyone who sells them


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

are the coils putting out juice to the plugs? if yes then it has to be gas supply.


----------



## Meels_On_Reels (Jun 8, 2009)

Its not a fuel problem. Fueling is good. The problem is that I can not get it to spark. Not even a little. I used my multimeter to test the coil and it tests fine. Every ignition part is new. Only thing I can't test is the condenser but I assume it should be okay because it is new. I am really stumped. I may just order new ignition parts and try to do it all over. Perhaps there is a short in something or I got a defective part.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

did you use a new spark plug wire ? i have had some motors over the years that were not getting good self ground your magneto plate should ground it self but sometimes due to ware they lose ground so make a little ground wire from under your magneto plate to some where on the block. good luck


----------



## Meels_On_Reels (Jun 8, 2009)

The plug wire came pre attached to the coil so it was new (the one I took off was almost severed in two places yet it managed to start with it on there when I bought it). I tried making a small ground wire that went from where the coil wire grounds to the condenser and ran it down to the block but it didn't help. 

I am tellin ya this is the most frustrating and ridiculous problem I could have ever thought up.


----------



## Meels_On_Reels (Jun 8, 2009)

I ordered a new coil today. I also ordered a Red Atom ignition module. Thought Id give the electronic ignition a try and see if that gets me anything. I guess at this point if I can't figure it out then I will just wait until later this fall when the small engine shop slows down & drop it off and tell him he has all winter to get it going strong. I am thinkin it has to be something defective in the new parts I ordered because it started before. I just don't know what it is and parts arent cheap just to replace on a whim.


----------



## Meels_On_Reels (Jun 8, 2009)

I really don't know what the issue was but I dropped in the Atom red Ignition Module and it fired up on the second pull. After driving me mad for over a month. :Banane10:

I really cant believe that ignition module worked. I was quite skeptical. It was getting late but I let it run for awhile and it was hummin pretty nice before I shut her down. Anyhow just an update.


----------

